# REC:  Stuffed Mushrooms



## kadesma (May 14, 2005)

I'm serving this tomorrow as an appetizer..I would think it could also be used as a side dish too.

Stuffed Mushrooms

1/2-C Zante currants
1/2-C pine nuts
2-handfuls fresh chopped Italian parsley
4-med. cloves minced garlic
1-med. leek, minced fine
I-lb. sweet Italian sausage, Hot would be fine also
1/2-C. grated pecorino
1/2-C grated Parmesan I used fresh grated  with both cheeses
 EVOO-I used about a 1/4 cup
1/2-C seasoned bread crumbs
kosher grind salt and fresh ground coarse black pepper
24-med button mushrooms.

When I stuff mushrooms, I usually find I have way too much stuffing, so, using a melon baller I scoop out the mushrooms to make them deeper and hold more.

Saute the mushroom stems and scooped out mushroom pieces in a little evoo then mix them into the other ingredients..I then just stuff the mushrooms.  Cook them for about 20 min. in a 375 oven. 

You can also cook the cooked mushroom mixture, mix with everything else, stuff the uncooked caps and keep in fridge until the next day.  

If you try...ENJOY 
kadesma 









c


----------



## Constance (May 14, 2005)

*Another stuffed mushroom recipe*

Those sound great, Kadesma! I'll try that one next time. Sometimes we get a good buy on big button mushroom's at Sam's. 

Here's the way I prepared mine last Thanksgiving, and they were very tasty.

C's Stuffed Mushrooms

Ingredients:
1/2 cup+ fine bread crumbs 
1/2 cup ripe olives, chopped
1/2 cup diced ham
4 cloves garlic, finely minced
1/4 cup fresh Italian parsley, chopped
1/2 cup parmesan cheese, grated
1 egg, beaten
olive oil
28 large mushrooms

Directions:
Make bread crumbs in food processor out of sliced, toasted Italian bread. Wipe mushrooms off with a paper towel, remove stems (reserve) and scoop out with a melon baller. (great minds run in the same channels, Kadesma!)
Toss the mushrooms in olive oil, sprinkle with garlic/herb seasoning (I used Tone's), or your own mix of spices. Place in foil-lined cookie sheet, and set aside. 
Chop stems finely, and saute in a little olive oil till almost tender. Add garlic, and continue coooking until tender. Remove tobowl and add first six ingredients. Mix well, add beaten egg, and mix again. Stuff mushroom caps generously, pressing stuffing in with fingers. 
Drizzle tops with a little olive oil and bake in preheated 400 degree oven till heated through and golden on top, about 25 minutes, depending on size of mushrooms.


*Six Grandchildren, Oh My!*


----------



## kadesma (May 14, 2005)

Constance, you mushrooms look yummy...I love trying things and finding  new recipes, thanks for sharing yours,  I'll give your recipe a try next time. I'm sure my gang will love it.  I see you said 6 grandkids?  I have 5 arent they just the best thing ever? 

kadesma


----------



## Constance (May 15, 2005)

They sure are...that's why they call'em GRAND children!


----------



## kadesma (May 15, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> They sure are...that's why they call'em GRAND children!


 YEP    
kadesma


----------



## college_cook (May 15, 2005)

Another good one to add as a side dish to your next Italian dinner is to stuff your mushrooms with a pesto/Parmesan mix, and top them with a few sprinkles of Parmesan, and bake on 375 for about 15 minutes.  Very quick and easy, and they make a great appetizer.


----------



## kadesma (May 15, 2005)

thanks CC, sounds yummy..Will give them a try..My gang never tires of mushrooms, so the more recipes the better 
kadesma


----------



## mish (May 26, 2005)

kadesma said:
			
		

> thanks CC, sounds yummy..Will give them a try..My gang never tires of mushrooms, so the more recipes the better
> kadesma


 
Just noticed this post. Haven't tried this one yet, but sounds mighty good. BTW, Kadesma, your recipe (& all of the recipes here) look terrif. Kadesma, what are Zante currants?


Portobello Shrimp Stuffed Mushrooms
Makes 4 appetizer servings

4 medium portobello mushrooms (about 1 pound)
2 tablespoons butter or margarine
1 medium onion, finely chopped (1/2 cup)
4 cloves garlic, minced
8 ounces peeled, deveined, and cooked shrimp, chopped
1/2 cup soft bread crumbs
1 egg, slightly beaten
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1 teaspoon snipped fresh tarragon
1 ounce Gouda or provolone cheese, shredded (optional)
Peeled, deveined, and cooked shrimp (optional)
Fresh parsley sprigs (optional)

*1.* Preheat oven to 425 degree F. Wipe mushrooms with a clean, damp cloth or rinse lightly and dry gently with paper towels. Cut mushroom stems flush with caps. Chop enough of the stems to make 1/2 cup; set aside.

*2.* In a large skillet, melt butter or margarine over medium heat. Cook onion, garlic, and chopped mushroom stems in hot butter for 6 to 8 minutes or until tender. Cool slightly. Stir in chopped shrimp, bread crumbs, egg, lemon juice, and tarragon.

*3.* Place portobello caps, stem sides up, in a 15x10x1-inch baking pan. Sprinkle mushrooms with cheese, if desired. Divide shrimp mixture among portobello caps. Bake, uncovered, about 15 minutes or until mushrooms are tender. To serve, garnish with additional whole shrimp and parsley, if desired. Cut into quarters, if desired.


----------



## Constance (May 27, 2005)

*Seafood Stuffed Mushrooms*

Seafood Stuffed Mushrooms
like Joe's Crab Shack's®

Serves: 8

16 lrg. mushroom caps
1 1/4 cups Seafood Stuffing like Joe's Crab Shack's® Click here for the recipe!
1 cup Alfredo sauce Click here for the recipe!
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese
garlic toast - for dipping


-Place mushroom caps (stem side up) in an oven-proof baking dish.
-Spoon 1 Tbls. hot stuffing into each cap.
-Pour Alfredo sauce over stuffed mushrooms.
-Sprinkle Parmesan cheese over top.
-Broil for 8-10 minutes, or until top is browned.
-Serve with garlic toast for dipping.

Seafood Stuffing
like Joe's Crab Shack's®

Serves: 8

1/4 cup margarine
1/2 bunch celery - trimmed, diced
3 lrg. onions - diced
1 1/2 Tbls. minced garlic
1/2 lb. pollock fillets
1/2 lb. salad shrimp - chopped
1 oz. shrimp base - see Notes, below
1/4 tsp. cayenne pepper
1/4 tsp. white pepper
2 cups unseasoned croutons
1/4 cup seasoned bread crumbs
1/2 lb. crab claw meat


-Sauté celery, onion, and garlic in margarine for until translucent.
-Add pollock and cook for 5-7 minutes.
-Add shrimp and cook for 2 minutes.
-Drain most (but not all) of liquid from pan.
-Stir in shrimp base and peppers.
-Fold in croutons and breadcrumbs.
-Fold in crab meat.


----------



## luvs (May 28, 2005)

i like crabmeat-stuffed mushrooms in a white wine/butter suace laced with lots of minced garlic, topped with mozzarella or Swiss cheese.


----------



## sarah (May 28, 2005)

you are up at this hour luvs? ,i couldnt sleep and so decided to log into DC,hubby is on call ,and i was scared,m not used to being alone at night!


----------



## luvs (May 28, 2005)

yep, sarah, i'll be up till late in the morning, maybe even the afternoon. i don't really sleep.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




but i'm sleeping today come **** or high water! i'm working on a 12-pack but it's not working yet.
sucks you have to be all alone! you have us!


----------



## kadesma (May 31, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> Just noticed this post. Haven't tried this one yet, but sounds mighty good. BTW, Kadesma, your recipe (& all of the recipes here) look terrif. Kadesma, what are Zante currants?
> 
> 
> Portobello Shrimp Stuffed Mushrooms
> ...


Mish, sorry not to have answered sooner, have been getting ready for  my grandsons 1st. birthday party here last sat.  Whoooooeee...65 people kids and adults to feed and intertain ..So I didn't even get a chance to come visit over the long weekend...
Sunmaid puts out raisins abd other dired fruit, and the also box up these teeny tiny currants that are really dark and sweet..They are labeled Zante Currants...Wish I knew more but I just love them and use them often, inplace of raisins... I love to put them into the stuffed mushrooms as well as into meat balls that go along with spaghetti...Just seem to give a nice kicked up taste to thing.
kadesma


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 1, 2005)

Yum these recipes look scrumptious!!  Can any of these be made ahead and then heated or is it best to make and bake?  If they can be made ahead, how long should they reheat?  Have never made mushroom appetizers and I want to try some of these out.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 1, 2005)

IcyMist said:
			
		

> Yum these recipes look scrumptious!! Can any of these be made ahead and then heated or is it best to make and bake? If they can be made ahead, how long should they reheat? Have never made mushroom appetizers and I want to try some of these out.


Icy, the day I made these one of the kids was late getting here and some of the left over mushrooms got cold..We popped them back in the oven threw a sheet of foil just over the top, not tucked in, and heat them through...They were just fine.. I don't think holding them for a day would hurt, but longer than that I'd probably not bother..And around here we hardly ever have anything to re-heat, my kids WOLF on everything 
kadesma


----------



## luvs (Jun 1, 2005)

icy, i buy crabmeat-stuffed mushrooms all othe time and they're refrigerated. they stay fine.


----------

